# Singer 274?



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I was in goodwill thurs and saw a sewing machine on a bottom shelf. I just got the cover off and peeked when my friend came up and said "you don't need a sewing machine yours works fine." She's right, but I don't have a Singer, it was $5.99 and I found a 20% off coupon! I think it said it was a 274 but I'm not sure anyone know anything about a Singer 274? I might head back to the store tomorrow.

Also, on Wed I was at my moms and she had this old sewing machine case by the back door. She's had it for a while and was using it as a decoration, I always thought it was an empty case. It's not! I didn't get the model off it but it looks just like a machine off a stand. I got excited and mom said she was gonna take it to the antique store to try and sell for some extra cash. I asked her not too and she took it back upstairs before I got a good look at it.
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oooh! Definitely check and see what's inside that case, it might be a treasure! I don't know anything about the 274, sorry.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You always can use another sewing machine--especially when it's a Singer, $5.99 with 20% off!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I did a bit of looking on google and I think I got my numbers turned around. I think the machine was a 247 not a 274(couldn't find a 274). If it is a 247 it is a machine from the '70's same as the Sears Kenmore of my grandma's that I have. I'm gonna head up that way and see if it's still waiting on me.
Heidi


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I got it! It looks in pretty good condition. My 20% off wasn't good in this county, everyother one but this one. I've got to head to work so can't play too much. Its a drop in bobbin, adjustable needle, straight/zig zag stitch, it has a light my other doesn't!!!!! No book, the peg the thread sits on is gone, and I got 1 $0.29 spool of coats and clark thread (cotton) and 1 $0.50 poly thread from wal mart. WOW!
I'M LATE!
HEIDI


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Heidi sent me this pic to post for her on the forum. Here is her new baby!!! Lucky you, girl..she looks great!!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Great find! Here's a link for a manual for models 242, 247, 248. They look a little different to me, but maybe that's because the thread spool part is missing? Anyway, just roll over the top center of the page and click on the little disk emblem and save it to your computer (or do Shft/Ctrl/S). Hope this helps! 

http://homeappliance.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/singer/247.html?idRes=11394247


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

bet it could easily be converted to a treadle!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the link Callie! Well, she runs, kind of! The original plug is missing (it was removeable) so the machine was hardwired. When the hard wired it they ran the cords out under the bracket the motor sits behind, which in turn messed up the adjustment on the O ring. The bracket is adjustable but can only go up cause of the wires. Phil told me to try a smaller O ring and move the adjustment up, then the O ring should stop slipping and it "should" run fine. He's also gonna measure the thread rod hole and make me a new one! I've not seen aa way to do a backstitch with it. Next time I'm at phils I'll check out the manual on his computer.
Heidi


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

back stitch... what happens when you push the button in the middle of the stitch selector in?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I should have paid more attention before I posted that, lol! It's not really a manual, but more like a detailed parts break-down...31 pages of it! It doesn't really tell how to do anything with it, oops! 

But my guess would be the same as Westwood's, try pushing in that button in the middle. I'm working and don't have time to look right now, but will see if I can find you a "real" manual later.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I will try when I actually sew on it and see what happens. I thought the same thing but didn't notice a change when we were just seeing if it runs. Callie that is great too! My bf is a machinest so I'm sure he'll absorbe the info!
Heidi


----------

